# Are my boots too big for my board?



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey all,

I have almost finished buying my first ever set up. I have boots and a board, and after watching countless reviews, have set my mind on a pair of Forum Republic bindings. (It was a hard choice between that and Union Forces)

I bought deeluxe boots, which apparently run a size bigger than other brands. Meaning I bought 28.0 boots which are actually size 11. 

Here are some pictures of my boots on my board. They are straight on, not in any stance or anything, and I realise the amount of overhang with decrease once my bindings are mounted and set in stance.

Are my boots too big for my board? And what size for Forum Republics? In the video reviews the Size L looked massive. I should also mention that I was recommended a L/XL union binding by some users on the forum. Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks fine, you will also have a bit of height/elevation from the bindings...and since ur just starting, imho having the board relatively narrower is a benifit for learning and ur not going to have to worry about toe/heel drag because you will not be on the truely steep or be railing the edges with high angled carves.

Vox looks nice...AC 15/30?


----------



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Looks fine, you will also have a bit of height/elevation from the bindings...and since ur just starting, imho having the board relatively narrower is a benifit for learning and ur not going to have to worry about toe/heel drag because you will not be on the truely steep or be railing the edges with high angled carves.
> 
> Vox looks nice...AC 15/30?


This is the best possible answer I could have gotten. I have been boarding before, so I've learnt the basics and can ride some blacks pretty well and blues with ease. I'm not really that kind of rider anyhow, I prefer more of a mellow ride, so it probably won't matter. 

And the Vox is indeed an AC 15. Not actually mine, a friend left it here and it's been sitting in my room for about 6 months now. Nice little amp although it's torn a fair bit.


PS: what size would you recommend for the Republics then? I'm thinking the Mediums for a more snug fit, but then again I don't know shit so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Take your boots with you when buying bindings...imo you want a happy medium between being too snug and too loose. Also you can then see how it will fit if the heel cup, ladders and etc need adjustments. A good shop should even help get the bindings set up to fit your boot.

Put that AC15 to use...don't let the electrolytic caps dry out


----------



## endless (Sep 9, 2013)

That's the thing; I can't try the bindings on. There's only 1 ski/snowboard shop in the city where I live and they don't have the Republics


----------

